# [SOLVED][PORTAGE] konf. zmiennych ENV cmake dla ebuildu

## sherszen

Witam,

Pytanie dotyczy paczki x11-themes/oxygen-gtk. Domyślnie paczka jest konfigurowana w taki sposób, że nie można zmieniać motywu ikon dla tego motywu GTK. Aby umożliwić zmianę, należy ustawić zmienną dla cmake OXYGEN_ICON_HACK=0. Próbowałem to na początku zrobić poprzez zwykłe wyeksportowanie, a potem uruchomienie emerge. Niestety zmienna nie została przestawiona.

Ściągnąłem więc same źródła z distfiles i podczas ręcznej kompilacji dopisałem do cmake:

```
cmake -DOXYGEN_ICON_HACK=0
```

Tak skompilowana paczka umożliwiła zmianę motywu ikon GTK.

W jaki sposób poinformować Portage o tym, że dla cmake powinien ustawić tę zmienną środowiskową w przypadku kompilowania tej jednej paczki?Last edited by sherszen on Fri May 03, 2013 4:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Na szybko popatrzylem w cmake-utils.eclass i sprawdz, czy jak dasz

```
export MYCMAKEARGS="-DOXYGEN_ICON_HACK=0"

emerge oxygen-gtk
```

To przejdzie, jezeli tak, to uzyj package.env i tam ustaw ta zmienna.

I to co chcesz zrobic to nie edycja zmiennej srodowiskowej, a dodanie argumentu do cmake z -D, ktore jest zmienna, ale nie srodowiskowa.

----------

## sherszen

Dzięki bardzo! Działa!

Jacekalex, Tobie też.  :Smile: 

----------

